
The United States Doesn't Have an Automatic “Dead Hand” Trigger for Its ICBMs - vinnyglennon
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/32114/no-the-united-states-doesnt-have-an-automatic-dead-hand-trigger-for-its-icbms
======
NotSammyHagar
It's a good thing that the us doesn't have a dead hand system. The US and all
the nuclear powers should have a "we won't strike first" policy. The reason is
it really is mutually assured destruction to send nukes between at least the
us, china, and russia. So none of them should ever do it. There have been
multiple times where at least the us and russia had false alarms that the
other side was about to strike them, and that would have been the end of most
of our lives. If china & russia won't do 'no first strike' then the us should
do it alone, hopefully bringing them along, for the reason at least that it
helps our safety.

